

How to Build PPC Landing Pages That Convert - ronsela
http://www.pagewiz.com/blog/ppc/ppc-landing-pages

======
ronsela
Pay per Click campaigns, using PPC landing pages, are a major traffic source
for many websites. It doesn’t matter if you’re using Google Adwords, Facebook
Ads, or even sponsored Tweets. Your marketing budget will have a significant
chunk set aside for advertising campaigns.

